# Replacement multifunction shoe covers



## neuroanatomist (Jun 29, 2022)

Canon is now selling the easily-lost covers for the new multifunction shoe (initially, the cover for the R3 was available only as a replacement part through Canon Service).

For the R3: Canon ER-SC1 Shoe Cover B&H | Adorama | Canon USA

For the R7 / R10 / R5 C: Canon ER-SC2 Shoe Cover B&H | Adorama | Canon USA

The R3's version is slightly more expensive ($12 vs. $8), because it's a cover that is part of the water resistance, rather than more of an insert like the one for the R7/R10/R5 C. 

Personally, I've already misplaced the cover for my R3 (admittedly, I haven't looked very hard for it yet). I'll order a couple of them to keep on hand.


----------



## john1970 (Jun 29, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon is now selling the easily-lost covers for the new multifunction shoe (initially, the cover for the R3 was available only as a replacement part through Canon Service).
> 
> For the R3: Canon ER-SC1 Shoe Cover B&H | Adorama | Canon USA
> 
> ...


Great Post. I have not lost any yet, but it could easily occur. Will order a couple more. Thank you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2022)

When I posted this last week, Adorama had the R3 cover listed as ‘slight delay, usually ships in 2-5 days’, and I ordered two. 

I got a shipping notification over the weekend. Now, it just shows as ‘backordered’ (for new orders). Not sure how big an allotment they received or how many orders, but I’m glad I ordered when I did.


----------

